# عايزة ايات من الكتاب المقدس



## ابنة المخلص (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرحبا

لو سمحتو بدي آيات من الكتاب المقدس عشان اكتبها بمقدمة كرت الفرح 

وشكرا كتييرر 

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## milad hanna (5 سبتمبر 2008)

(لتكون عيناك مفتوحتين على هذا البيت ليلا ونهارا ) ملوك الاول 8 :29  
وربنا يتمم بخير والف مبروك مقدما


----------



## ابنة المخلص (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي كتيير ميلاد حلوووة اوي 

ربنا يباركك 

حابة اكتر من ايه لو فيه بكون كتير شاكرة


----------



## ابنة المخلص (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي ميلاد كتيير حلوووة 

ربنا يباركك 


ممكن لو اي حد عندو اي اية كمان يحطهالي عشان عايزة اكتر من وحدةةة 

ولو حد عندو صيغة الكرت بطريقة غريبة يريت يكتبهالي 

وشكرا مقدمااااا 

ربنا معاكو ويباركوو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

افسس 1:17​كي يعطيكم اله ربنا يسوع المسيح ابو المجد روح الحكمة والاعلان في معرفته
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

نشيد الأنشاد 6 : 5 
حَوِّلِي عَنِّي عَيْنَيْكِ فَإِنَّهُمَا قَدْ غَلَبَتَانِي.​

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

التكوين الأصحاح 17 العدد 10 
هَذَا هُوَ عَهْدِي الَّذِي تَحْفَظُونَهُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ: يُخْتَنُ مِنْكُمْ كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

1 كو 7: 21
دعيت وانت عبد فلا يهمك . بل وان استطعت ان تصير حرا فاستعملها بالحري
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


1 كورنثوس 15:51
هوذا سرّ اقوله لكم.لا نرقد كلنا ولكننا كلنا نتغيّر​
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 
ارميا 32:19عظيم في المشورة وقادر في العمل الذي عيناك مفتوحتان على كل طرق بني آدم لتعطي كل واحد حسب طرقه وحسب ثمر اعماله.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
​
​
​


----------



## فادية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*سفر الامثال الاصحاح 31الاية 10 *
*امرأة فاضلة من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ.*

*ربنا  يتمم لك  على  خير يا  حبيبتي  ومبروك  مقدما *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 سبتمبر 2008)

[ هذا السر عظيم ]


----------

